

Why adding a Fave button to email isn’t worth it - bujatt
http://blog.opp.io/post/96735906138/why-adding-a-fave-button-to-email-isnt-worth-it

======
bujatt
There was a proposal that has been discussed lately: adding a Fave (or Like)
button into email. [1] While the proposal shouldn’t be taken too serious, it
still raises some relevant questions regarding on the ongoing battle: fixing
vs. replacing email.

[1] www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/the-email-fave-button-
could-actually-happen/375610/

